# Who has an American Flag on their car?



## europeanspeed (Oct 24, 2000)

Just curious to know...
9/11/02


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (europeanspeed)*

I've had a flag ball on my antenna since last year.
I bought a few extras, cause neighborhood punks stole my first one.


----------



## audiness (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (europeanspeed)*

i had one for for a few months, but then i just decided to take it off.


----------



## the flying grape! (Dec 4, 1999)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (europeanspeed)*

still have my window decal on from last year.


----------



## DieselLover (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (europeanspeed)*

Had them on my previous cars (owned at time of 9/11/01). I've replaced both cars since then. Never got new flags.
Stuart


----------



## O_loung1 (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (Surf Green)*

quote:[HR][/HR]cause neighborhood punks stole my first one.[HR][/HR]​ sad.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## europeanspeed (Oct 24, 2000)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (O_loung1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]cause neighborhood punks stole my first one. [HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







Pathetic!
Nate


----------



## landrumdh (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (europeanspeed)*

After Sept 11 last year I had a flag on my fuba for ~1month before it got trashed from driving to NH in some bad weather. Now I have a US Shaped flag colored window sticker thing on my rear window.


----------



## redhotG60 (Mar 3, 2001)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (landrumdh)*

I still have my window sticker that I got at a local gas station last year on my corrado, and proud of it!


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (europeanspeed)*

Have had a nice 3x5" Flag on mine in the bottom right corner of my GTI's back window since the days following the 11th.


----------



## Green-Golf (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (europeanspeed)*

I've been getting these little 4x6 flags and putting them on my antenna. I put a fresh one on this morning when I got to work.


----------



## ashleync (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (Green-Golf)*

I still have an American Flag sticker on the roof rack wind fairing. It will be there as long as I have the car.


----------



## orieatvt (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (ashleync)*

i had one on my antenna last year, and it got tore up on my trip home around november. i just put a new one on about a month ago and its been on since


----------



## VWDrvrsWtd (Feb 25, 1999)

Every car I've ever had, since I can remember, has had one somewhere on it.


----------



## VR6JetPilot (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (europeanspeed)*

not on my car.......


----------



## GLXangel (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (VR6JetPilot)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great Picture!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## amarshall (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (GLXangel)*

I have one of these on my car, Massachusetts version


----------



## vw86gti (Jun 15, 2001)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (amarshall)*

Just one on my passender side "A" window.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Green-Golf (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (amarshall)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have one of these on my car, Massachusetts version







[HR][/HR]​ Where can I get one?


----------



## darren p. (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (amarshall)*

What happened last year really sucks but I still think stickers on cars are tacky.


----------



## amarshall (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (Green-Golf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have one of these on my car, Massachusetts version








Where can I get one?[HR][/HR]​Pretty much any Army-Navy store..anywhere where Patriotism flourishes!


----------



## 1.8T Wolfy (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (amarshall)*

I want the VWVortex Flag sticker!


----------



## Mark1 (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (darren p.)*

The flag phuqued up my Fuba.







I don't care, it looked way cool. 
Now I have a flag sticker next to my license plate


----------



## BgBmprBam (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (darren p.)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What happened last year really sucks but I still think stickers on cars are tacky.[HR][/HR]​i and many others dont care if its tacky to put stickers on cars..all the honda powerr and all that...yeah tacky. but an american flag...thats different, its not a "sticker" to me, it means a little more to me than just a sticker so i could care less if its tacky..i want everybody to know im an american and that i will never forget.


----------



## 1.8T Girl (Jul 31, 2002)

I have had a small flag window cling on my window since last year.


----------



## gin8122 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (1.8T Girl)*

I have had a Flag on every car I have owned, since I was 16. I always will.


----------



## Mr.2Boosted (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (Surf Green)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I bought a few extras, cause neighborhood punks stole my first one.[HR][/HR]​bahahaha that's some funny ish


----------



## BadAssLilR32 (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (gin8122)*









I do what i can....


----------



## Clean97GTi (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (europeanspeed)*

I had a German flag on my car and some clown decided to tear it off and tell me I was a bad American. I never put an American flag on.


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (europeanspeed)*

A reminder to all... This forum is for a remembrance of what happened last year, the loved ones lost, and encouragement to continue on stronger than before.
It is *not* and not about revenge, going to war, making jokes, or telling people you are fed up with it. If that's all you have to add, don't bother posting. 
Thanks.


----------



## VW-BMW (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (gin8122)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have had a Flag on every car I have owned, since I was 16. I always will.[HR][/HR]​Hell yeah, me too. Proud to not be a...


----------



## gin8122 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (VW-BMW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have had a Flag on every car I have owned, since I was 16. I always will.
Hell yeah, me too. Proud to not be a...







[HR][/HR]​You damn right. I have always loved my countrry, I always will.
This is the greatest country in the world. Its people should all feel that way.


----------



## vw mofo (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (gin8122)*

My car's about to head to the paint booth, so I had some fun with it.


----------



## s3GTI (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (vw mofo)*

how come i havent seen that floating around centerville?


----------



## vw mofo (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (s3GTI)*

Just moved to Forest Ridge (huber), guess I need to update my profile.







The car was black up until last week.
Oh yeah, BTW: Check out http://www.swov.org . Thats the Cincy and Dayton VW site that I run. We just had a small GTG at the old White-Allen Dealership downtown last night. Was a good turn out.










[Modified by vw mofo, 3:49 PM 9-11-2002]


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (VW-BMW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have had a Flag on every car I have owned, since I was 16. I always will.
Hell yeah, me too. Proud to not be a...







[HR][/HR]​bandwagon or not, we "banded" together when we needed us...
bill


----------



## s3GTI (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (vw mofo)*

cool







i'll see ya round sometime rollin in the 337


----------



## g60-inside (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (jebglx)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have had a Flag on every car I have owned, since I was 16. I always will.
Hell yeah, me too. Proud to not be a...








bandwagon or not, we "banded" together when we needed us...
bill[HR][/HR]​i agree with bill. 
i have always loved my country, but i try to show it more often over the last year.
i think alot of other americans have done the same. 
i have tried to keep a flag on my car, but some of them just rip off in the wind.. damnit...


----------



## bassboy (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (europeanspeed)*

had one but it got stolen, I will be replacing it for the 4th time


----------



## tatM (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (bassboy)*

Had some version of this on my each car I've owned since 1989:








I don't worry anymore whether people are "bandwagon" patriots or not. If the events of the last year or so have awakened a true appreciation for the good this nation offers, and a respect for the kind of sacrifices many have made then I'll chalk it up to some good that can come of such horrific events. Sometimes when your way of life is in no way tangibly threatened, and you've lived in such affluent and relatively peaceful times as many in the U.S. have, it's difficult to appreciate what you have. If some have learned to appreciate this, good for them. As for those displaying flags like some designer label, they'll most likely never get it anyway, why let them bother you.


























[Modified by tatM, 7:14 PM 9-11-2002]


----------



## tifosi2k2 (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (tatM)*

I work for a printing company, After 9/11 we printed Thousands of flag stickers for different charities to give out free or accept donations for. The Flag sticker is the one and oonly sticker on my car and will always remain there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtibunny8v (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (europeanspeed)*

No flag just Proud to be a US Marine sticker 










[Modified by gtibunny8v, 11:44 PM 9-11-2002]


----------



## zoomer (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (europeanspeed)*

I've had various flag stickers on my car throughout the year. I change to a new sticker when the current one starts to fade or wear. It makes me think of what the country has gone through every time I make the switch.


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (zoomer)*

1 other thing...
i hate it when people start screaming "bandwagoneers"







!!! 
i love my country. it has given me a great life & a _secured_ one. i may look asian but i'm an american all the way (& southern by the grace of god







). i have flown flags in the past but until very recently, didn't have one on either car. but 1 day, i walked past a boy scout troop selling the vinyl static flags for $1 so i bought 2 and a medium flag for the middle window of our house.
was it b/c i was a "bandwagoneer" patriot since 9/11? no & whoever made up that bumper sticker is an ASS for ASSuming that the people who fly them now are bandwagoneers. what gave them the right to label people like that? did they ask every single person why they were flying the flag? did _they_ (the creators of the sticker) have a long line of american patriotism bumper stickers?
grow up, people. i LOVE my country & i don't have to show how much i do...she already knows (but i'll do it anyway, thank you).
bill


----------



## Migvr6NYC (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (jebglx)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (vw mofo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My car's about to head to the paint booth, so I had some fun with it.















[HR][/HR]​


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (europeanspeed)*

i dont know about on it, but it sure is hangin there
CLICK HERE 

[Modified by user name unknown, 7:38 AM 9-12-2002]


[Modified by user name unknown, 7:38 AM 9-12-2002]


----------



## gin8122 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (user name unknown)*

quote:[HR][/HR] CLICK HERE [HR][/HR]​Sweet pic man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Who has an American Flag on their car? (gin8122)*

I run my "battle flag" on my Jeep when the top is up.. the corners have worn away due to use...


----------

